# Dog's just seem to know.....



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you ever heard that a dog "knows" when an earthquake is about to hit?

Have you ever heard that a dog can "sense" when a tornado is stirring up, even 20 miles away?

Do you remember hearing that, before the December tsunami struck southeast Asia, dogs started running frantically away from the seashore at breakneck speed?

I'm a firm believer that animals -- and especially dogs -- have keen insights into the Truth.

And you can't tell me that dogs can't sense a potentially terrible disaster well in advance. Simply said, a good ol' hound dog just KNOWS when something isn't right...when impending doom is upon us...


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol: :lol: now that is funny


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that is a very smart dog! good boy!!!!!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Now that's Funny Right there..   I don't care how your are!! 
Regiester him to VOTE.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

lol


----------

